# Am I doing the right thing?



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I am scheduled for a TT in a week. I had pretty much made up my mind, but started having a bit of a freakout today.

So, here's the situation. I have a multi nodular goiter. My thyroid hormone levels have always come back within the normal range, and I don't really have any striking symptoms of hyper or hypothyroid. Sometimes I feel fatigued . . . but not all the time. Sometimes I feel anxious and jittery . . . but not all the time.

But . . . I have these nodules that have been monitored for about 4 years. Biopsies have always come back benign. Now, the biggest nodule is on the left and is over 5 cm. Okay, so, I understand that one has to come out. The surgeon did say he recommended TT, but gave me the option of having partial if I wanted. The next biggest nodule is on the right, and is 2.3 cm. It has been growing, too (about .5 cm in the past 1 1/2 years), so I thought it probably made sense to take out the whole thing, and not end up having another surgery after this one grows so big that it absolutely needs to be taken out, too.

But now I am questioning. I hate to have the whole thing out, and have to take medication, if I don't have to. But, I also don't like the idea of having to go back and have surgery again if the nodule on the right continues to grow. I have also begun in the past 2-3 weeks to have some pain on the right.

I guess I am still leaning toward the total. But I don't feel totally sure it's the right decision. I know no one can tell me what's right . . . I guess I just need to vent.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would think you would want the TT. Not just for the risk of not having another surgery, but also because I think it is very, very rare that people with a PT don't need meds...and because if you have antibodies, regulating those meds after surgery can be more difficult.


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm feeling that way about having the surgery period. I was fine until I was explaining it to my husband how important it is that I take my meds every day when this thing is out. I take them every day now, but I was explaining it to him the way the doc explained it to me and he asked me if I was sure I was doing the right thing? That question has been running through my head the last few days now.

I do have a lot of symptoms with mine. Its huge on the right side, nothing can be done to shrink it, they aren't 100% its not cancerous until they take it out and biopsy it, I'm tired ALL the time. But I must admit as the surgery is getting closer (Aug 16), I've been battling the "am I doing the right thing" question.

I just wanted you to know you're not alone. Hopefully someone will come in and give their opinions about what maybe best for you. Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My feeling is that you should have the TT.

Even with 1/2 you will likely require replacement meds.

If your entire thyroid is removed it will be easier to dose the replacement.

While my situation was different than yours - my life has improved vastly by having my thyroid removed. I am stable on my replacement and have no worries of nodules etc.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm with Lovlkn and joplin, I think the TT would be your best bet.

It's probably scary to think of having an organ taken out, but in the long run it sounds like if you have a partial, you run a high risk of having to have the surgery again since you've got growing nodules on both sides. And just having the whole thing out at once will make it so much easier to find the correct dosage of medication you'll need. In a few months, you'll probably just pop a pill once a day and go about your life without even thinking about it!


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Do the TT.

I was a diagnosed with a multinodular goiter in 2011. I had a TT last week on 8/7/13. I believe my goiter was somewhere between 14-15 nodules (lost count) and it was substernal. The biggest lobe was the left and the largest nodule was the size of a small orange - this thing went past my clavicle. The right side was much smaller in comparison but, still, had a bunch of nodules. I also had the option of a TT over a PT. When I realized that the right side could continue to grow and, over time, become as large as the left, it was a no brainer for me. I invited the right lobe to the party too.

The thought of lifetime meds did not sit well with me but thyroid disease is in my family. My mother was diagnosed at 19 and is on meds to this day. She is now 71 and in better shape than me! I totally get your freak out. I cancelled my surgery a few days shy of "show time" and the surgeon's nurse, my mother, my sister and my boss walked me off the ledge. I am lovingly referred to as the runaway patient (never been in a hospital, no kids, never sick, don't get flu shots, etc.).

One week later, the TT was the best decision. I can breathe. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea and I no longer need the CPAP machine. Surprise, surprise. Tomorrow I meet with the surgeon to review the path report. I am not losing any sleep over it since I took care of the problem last week.


----------



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

I would do the TT as well. I had one on 8/6, because of a large nodule on one side. I got my pathology back on Monday. Along with finding out that there was no cancer (yay!), I found out from the pathology that I have Hashimoto's disease. My numbers on my blood work had always come back as "normal," but I definitely had hypo symptoms (fatigue, slow metabolism). I felt a bit validated with this diagnosis, which I might not have gotten without having surgery. I also have the peace of mind of knowing that I do not have cancer and that I do not have another thyroid surgery in my future since my TT has taken care of everything.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

I would do the TT too. I just had a partial almost 2 weeks ago due to a potentially cancerous nodule on my right lobe. (turned out to be benign) The left lobe of my thyroid is perfectly healthy, no nodules, etc. but if there were nodules on that side as well, and I knew they were growing, I would absolutely have had a TT. My Dr told me the key with nodules is that they remain stable, as in NO growth. Then you don't have to worry. But if they are gradually getting bigger, the chances are that you will need to remove the other side eventually and doing this surgery twice would not be ideal unless you had no other choice. 
That said, if you do go with the TT, try not to spend too much time thinking "what if..." just stick to your guns. And give yourself time to recover and fine the right meds. I had a PT and am just now starting to feel so fatigued. I will probably end up needing to be on medication.

PS: I had a LOT of doubts right before my surgery. It is very common!!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone. I suppose I knew it was the best choice, but I really started to doubt myself. It really helps a lot to hear all of your perspectives and experiences.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there!! I just had my surgery this past Monday (12th) and it was just the right side & isthmus! I had multi-modular (5 actually) on the right with a large and growing cyst!! I do have a nodule on the left but the surgeon said it was unchanged since last September therefore he felt it best to leave the left side!? He did take the right calcium gland but told my husband that both glands were enlarged??!! All have been sent for biopsy!! My numerous blood tests after surgery came back within normal range so I was told I do not need med's! But I will be monitored to be sure?! I'm only 4 days into my recovery, it's been tough but I'm doing better! My biggest issue is my neck pain (back of my neck) I guess from holding my neck stiff?!? It's awful....but I'm dealing!! The incision is swollen and sore I'm told all to be expected! It's now easier to swollen but still not 100%!!
I feel for you and understand your concern, I figured I should have it all out that way I'm not going through this again but the surgeon said no, and we'll deal with that later IF necessary!?! It's a tough call and I am happy to not be on med's!!
I see the doctor again in 2 weeks....here's hoping for more I site into this!??
My thoughts are with you, I'm glad mine surgery is done (I'd been waiting 10 months)!!
You'll do great but please be sure you have lots of support - people there for you, sitting up and laying downs tough too!! Be well!!


----------

